# Found My Puppyyyyyy!



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

So I questioned my breeder further and some of her answers were.... less then satisfactory 
Here's the silver lining-
So I started looking into local rescues and found a litter of Chihuahua/Pomeranian crosses that are in the SPCA right now! They are only 6 weeks old right now (they were taken in with their mother) and will be ready to be adopted November 11th. I have already pre-paid the fee and am now an eager momma to an ADORABLE Chihuahua/Pomeranian puppy (am allowed on here if I have a mix...?)
Countdown to November 11th! I'm giddy!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

bluebo said:


> So I questioned my breeder further and some of her answers were.... less then satisfactory
> Here's the silver lining-
> So I started looking into local rescues and found a litter of Chihuahua/Pomeranian crosses that are in the SPCA right now! They are only 6 weeks old right now (they were taken in with their mother) and will be ready to be adopted November 11th. I have already pre-paid the fee and am now an eager momma to an ADORABLE Chihuahua/Pomeranian puppy (am allowed on here if I have a mix...?)
> Countdown to November 11th! I'm giddy!


I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!

Thank you for listening and asking questions of the breeder. You refused to support an irresponsible breeder- congrats! 

Oh, a Chi/Pom is certainly more than welcome here. We invite all Chi owners or potential chi owners, even if they are a mix! 

Are you getting a boy or girl? Did you get to meet him/her? Have you thought of names? Do you have pics? Excuse the questions, I am just excited for you! 

November 11 isn't that far away, you can do it! And the pup will be home just in time for the holidays


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Thats wonderful and so exciting! Chi mixes are welcomed!


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!
> 
> Thank you for listening and asking questions of the breeder. You refused to support an irresponsible breeder- congrats!
> 
> ...


As soon as I saw the ad I had to meet them! I met the pups (3 females) and I ended up with the smallest pup of the litter. She is a little spitfire! Very outgoing and energetic... the mom is that way too. Very friendly but she will play fetch until your arm falls off!
So... I had wanted a male but personality is more important to me then the sex. I ended up with a little girl names Maple (not my favourite name so it will be changing) and she is SO adorable! I can't wait to post pics!
Name suggestions are welcome!


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

SkyAtBlue said:


> Thats wonderful and so exciting! Chi mixes are welcomed!


Oh that's good to know! Lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay! Congrats! Thanks for listening to all of our opinions and taking them into consideration! I'm so excited for you and I cannot wait to see pics! Also her coming next month gives you time to get everything ready for your babies arrival!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw! I'm excited to see pics of her! I actually like the name Maple. Maybe it's because I'm Canadian? Haha. Congrats on your new addition. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good on you! You are about to save a life. 
It is an honorable gesture. 

I can't wait to hear more about your new best friend.
Make sure to keep us updated with lots of stories and pictures.


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw! I'm excited to see pics of her! I actually like the name Maple. Maybe it's because I'm Canadian? Haha. Congrats on your new addition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Hehe, I'm Canadian too but its still not my favorite lol thanks for the congrats!


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yay! Congrats! Thanks for listening to all of our opinions and taking them into consideration! I'm so excited for you and I cannot wait to see pics! Also her coming next month gives you time to get everything ready for your babies arrival!


Thanks for the advice all! 
Yes she is going to be one spoiled girl. Plenty of toys and well, it's winter. She'll need clothes


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. I'm so glad you found your baby and that you're able to rescue her too, bonus! Can't wait to see pictures. You'll have time to get prepared for her coming. Xox


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I am happy for you, glad you are adoption that's a great thing to do.
Can't wait for pics, love pomeranians and love chis, I am sure she is a beauty!


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

CONGRATS on finding your new baby, Pom/Chi's are cute mixes. The name Maple is a cute name if you deside to keep it. Whats her color, does she have short fur or longer/ thick fur? Cant wait to see pics. Cudos to you for adopting her.:coolwink:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awesome news. You sound very excited. I think a chi/Pom mix is an adorable combination! Any pictures?


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

She is a gorgeous little girl! She has "in between" fur, her mom is a smooth coat so I'm assuming her daddy was a Pom... her coat isn't long and it isn't smooth! She is a light tan or cream color (hence the name Maple I suppose). I don't have pictures yet but when I do I will definitely be posting ASAP! Will take a bunch when we get her home. It's gonna be a hard wait! 18 days 
I'm thinking she might have something else in her.... she has these fold over triangle ears (not upright like a Pom or a chi).. I just don't know? 
The mom is DEFINITELY all chihuahua!


----------



## _Luna_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Congrats!!! I'm so excited for you I could hardly wait for the pics. My Luna is mix too .


----------



## Candysmom (Oct 17, 2012)

good for you and lucky pupp-y!!!!!!! Congradulations!!! pictures!!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Folded/floppy ears are normal on even purebred Chi puppies at that age. It can take a few months for them to stand upright. Some never do, look at LS's Chanel or Jesuschick's Ruby, and they are both purebred.
She sounds adorable. I agree that it is a lovely mix, both are lovely breeds. We will need lots of pictures when you get her home


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

That is just awesome. Good for you for listening to the advice you were given and not supporting a backyard breeder. Also major kudos to you for choosing to rescue a puppy from the SPCA. I can't wait to see pics.

I actually really like the name Maple as well, lol. I like food-related names a lot. I also love the name Willow which is what Melissa (Buildthemskywards) just named her new girl. Maybe I just like tree names!  Charlotte, Luna, Jade, Sasha, Kiwi, Lira, and Apple are some other girl names I really like.

Oh, also, Gemma's ears were not completely standing straight until she was about 13 weeks, so don't worry about that. It just takes some longer than others.


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't know.... in a way I feel like a pure bred chi is more what I'm looking for... 
Thoughts? I feel very confused. 
I look at pictures of chihuahuas (my dream is a smooth coat, male, 2-5 pounds) and it just makes me so WANT! 
My heart dog was a tiny 3 pound black and white male (Ozzy). He was AMAZING and I loved him so much (rip). My last pup was a male named Rolo and I loved him too... 
What should I do...? This little girl was so sweet but I keep second guessing myself.
Maybe I'm worrying for naught. I look at pictures of her and I melt lol


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

bluebo said:


> I don't know.... in a way I feel like a pure bred chi is more what I'm looking for...
> Thoughts? I feel very confused.
> I look at pictures of chihuahuas (my dream is a smooth coat, male, 2-5 pounds) and it just makes me so WANT!
> My heart dog was a tiny 3 pound black and white male (Ozzy). He was AMAZING and I loved him so much (rip). My last pup was a male named Rolo and I loved him too...
> ...


All puppies are cute. You have to think about what you want. When I started looking for a chi, I wanted a tiny light colored chi. I ended up with a bigger ( over 5 lbs) dark one. For me, it came down to personality and who I clicked with. If he had been a girl with the same personality I would have gotten her too. You have to think about whether you're in love with her or just love the idea of a chi.

And no puppy can replace your previous Chis. In my experience, looking for a dog just like the other is not a good idea.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Will they let you go see her between now and then? That may help you decide. Spend some time with her and see if you start growing fond of her. I didn't want a golden retriever when I got my girl Josie but she is such a love, I am so thankful she has been in my life. I would say take your time and see if she grows on you. If not then hold out a bit, maybe the timing just isn't right.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations ! My little Ike , if you notice the picture has folded over ears, a week later they were standing up straight. He is now 10 weeks old. So great you got a puppy rescue, she is a very lucky little girl. !


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

If you're not sure about her, take some time to think about it. Of course you don't really know exactly what you're going to get size wise and sometimes colour wise as well, so if you're looking for something specific in a chihuahua, you may want to think about rescuing an adult.


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> All puppies are cute. You have to think about what you want. When I started looking for a chi, I wanted a tiny light colored chi. I ended up with a bigger ( over 5 lbs) dark one. For me, it came down to personality and who I clicked with. If he had been a girl with the same personality I would have gotten her too. You have to think about whether you're in love with her or just love the idea of a chi.
> 
> And no puppy can replace your previous Chis. In my experience, looking for a dog just like the other is not a good idea.


That's the thing... her personality just clicked with me. She is sooo playful but yet will come sit and cuddle. So she is an energetic dog with an off switch.
She is not a pure bred but she has got an amazing personality. 
I like the idea of a rescue too. Maybe im fretting too much. 
I have some time to think about it and I will definitely. I think I'll go visit her again and I'm sure ill fall in love with her all over again.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I asked this question once to a very good breeder....I went looking for the pup that I had planned on...and wound up 18 months later with a differrent pup altogether. she said to me---"sometimes God picks the pup for you"


bluebo said:


> That's the thing... her personality just clicked with me. She is sooo playful but yet will come sit and cuddle. So she is an energetic dog with an off switch.
> She is not a pure bred but she has got an amazing personality.
> I like the idea of a rescue too. Maybe im fretting too much.
> I have some time to think about it and I will definitely. I think I'll go visit her again and I'm sure ill fall in love with her all over again.


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

aww thats brill cant wait to see some pics 
congrates 
i have got two poms and they are amazing iv also a chi 
Id love a mix too lol
awwww id say shes adorable xxxxxxxx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

You are to be applauded...rescuing is a wonderful thing to do...and you will end up with a little dog that adores you...and of course mixes are welcome...we look forward to watching your little one grow up....


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

nabi said:


> You are to be applauded...rescuing is a wonderful thing to do...and you will end up with a little dog that adores you...and of course mixes are welcome...we look forward to watching your little one grow up....


I will be going to see Maple, her siblings and her momma (didn't really interact with her mommy a whole lot) again next Friday. We shall see how it goes and refresh my memory of sweet little Maple! :daisy:


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

So I visited mama and puppies and GUESS WHAT??? I came home with mommy! I socialized with her more this time and I just fell in love. She is AMAZING with kids. Good with cats and is getting accustomed to my other dog. 
She is an 11 pound Pomeranian/Chihuahua cross! Her name was Trouble (blech) but hubby and I re-named her Tika (pronounced Teeka). She is just awesome!
Unfortunately I can't post pictures right away but I will as soon as i get a chance!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

That's great! Can't wait to see pics!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

bluebo said:


> So I visited mama and puppies and GUESS WHAT??? I came home with mommy! I socialized with her more this time and I just fell in love. She is AMAZING with kids. Good with cats and is getting accustomed to my other dog.
> She is an 11 pound Pomeranian/Chihuahua cross! Her name was Trouble (blech) but hubby and I re-named her Tika (pronounced Teeka). She is just awesome!
> Unfortunately I can't post pictures right away but I will as soon as i get a chance!


Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I thought the puppies were only just over 7 weeks old now? Shouldn't they still be with their mother? Maybe I'm confused here. It seems very weird that a shelter would send away the mother to a litter of puppies when they are still so young.


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I thought the puppies were only just over 7 weeks old now? Shouldn't they still be with their mother? Maybe I'm confused here. It seems very weird that a shelter would send away the mother to a litter of puppies when they are still so young.


Well they told me that she was ready to go... I'm not sure exactly how it all went. I know that i was first on a waiting list and if I didn't choose one soon that there were plenty of others on the current waiting list. 
I was kind of wondering that myself...?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I thought the puppies were only just over 7 weeks old now? Shouldn't they still be with their mother? Maybe I'm confused here. It seems very weird that a shelter would send away the mother to a litter of puppies when they are still so young.


Oh ya I didn't think about that! Seems a bit odd!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley (Oct 28, 2012)

I have both chi and pomi both great breeds 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

What the heck sort of a shelter/rescue lets the mother of 7wo toy breed pups go? Ditto sending 7wo toy breed pups home with unsuspecting owners who may not have adequate experience to deal with them.

If that's what they did, they should be reported!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I hate to be the downer in what seemed to be such a happy situation, but that's really not right. Maybe you should try to contact the shelter then and ask if they will keep her with her pups until they are adopted out, and then you can take her home. The puppies aren't being adopted out until November 11th, right?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Unfortunately with a lot of shelters this is pretty normal procedure, most will offer up pups at 6 weeks.

It's really nothing out of the ordinary, it's the SPCA after all.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I thought the puppies were only just over 7 weeks old now? Shouldn't they still be with their mother? Maybe I'm confused here. It seems very weird that a shelter would send away the mother to a litter of puppies when they are still so young.


My Ike was 7 weeks old when we got him, he did fine, I just had to make sure he ate when he should, but we am retired so we are home with him all day.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations ! I am sure she will make your whole family happy!


----------

